# Roasting Own coffee



## Ken

Hi All.

Im sorry if this has been discussed but can anyone tell me the in's and outs of roasting your own coffee?

Since you buy green beans they will last for over a year (15months) you need never run out of fresh coffee, roasting what you need for the week.( I know you should leave the beens for a number of days before using)

I assume it must be cheaper having coffee this way.

What machine should be bought? How much is it?

Any good articles please?

Ken


----------



## forzajuve

Ken, I don't roast my own but there are people on here that do. Pros are that it is cheaper to buy green beans and they keep a along time so buying in bulk makes them much cheaper. Home roasters are also relatively cheap, look for the Gene Cafe which is popular. Cons for me are you need somewhere such as a garage to do it, living in a flat I don't think the management would be happy with me doing it on my balcony! Also you could limit the variety of beans you sample as apposed to a sub for roasted. It is definitely something I will look to do in the future when I have the space to do so.


----------



## 4085

Hiya Ken,

I have home roasted for years. I will try and answer your question, without giving you an opinion! Green Beans will not last indefinitely. there are many thoughts on how to store them. Some take them out of the plastic bags and wrap them in pillow cases and keep them in a dark stable temp. I leave mine in their plastic bags in my loft which is subject to daylight, and they never go off. I buy 20 kg at a time and they might last 6 months before I consume them. Because I bulk buy, the latest 24 kg batch worked out at 12 varieties of 2 kg beans at £5.50 per kilo. A kilo of roasted beans would be cheap at £12 plus p & p, so there is a saving. But, the saving is made over a long period of time. The equipment you need can vary from a popcorn machine costing £20 or so, to the entry level iroaster if you can still find them, to the Gene CAfe available at Bella BArista. The Hottop is also in favour in the UK and is about the only other credible machine that meets CE certification.

It is not cheap to set yourself up. I would get your coffee equipment sorted out first of all. Do you currently have an espresso machine and grinder. Tell us what you are using.

Coffee is a habit and a journey. It has taken me 12 years and more money than I like to think about, to get to the stage I am at now...so be warned!

The Gene, has a large chaff collector which catches a large part of the chaff and smell the roast produces. I know several people who roast in their kitchens under the extractor hood without issue


----------



## Geordie Boy

I got into home roasting as I was looking for a way to reduce the amount of money I was spending on freshly roasted coffee (and postage) so it was a numbers game for me. Financially, I think I'm ~£200 a year better off roasting my own (so the capital return on something like the Café Gene is around 2 years) and that's drinking around 1.5kg per month. The saving really comes buying via the Bella Barista bulk buys as the cost of greens is significantly cheaper than buying by the kg elsewhere. I also calcualate that the cost of a roast (electricity wise) is minimal, ~10p.

Time and equipment wise, I use a Café Gene in the garage with 80mm flexible tubing to exhaust the smoke out of a window, however this doesn't eliminate all the smoke so using one in a house would still leave some lingering smoke. A roast/cooling cycle takes approx. 20 mins, and, in addition to this, I go through the greens by hand to remove bad beans so they aren't included in the roast (and this takes just as long). I find around 5% need removing due to poor quality and you'll also lose ~20% of the mass due to the roasting (so for every kg of greens, I get around 760g output). Also, you can roast when you want, so I generally do a couple of roasts every weekend (including set-up, bean checking, etc, it's around 1.5h total to do 2 roasts of 190g output). If I know I'll be away, I just roast double to last a couple of weeks. Therefore it's really upto you, however you do need to plan for when you'll run out as beans need a couple of days rest minimum post roasting. The only other complication is that I roast in daylight as I find it's easier to see the bean colour develop during roasting than from indoor lighting (this reduces the 'time window' I can roast in during the dark winter months).

Personally, I find the output from the Gene generally fantastic for a cafetiere but more variable as an Espresso (I was actually talking to a professional roaster the other week who started out with a Café Gene and they said exactly the same thing). This is probably due to the air roasters developing more brightness in a coffee whereas professional roasters use a drum based roaster which gives more body, however this being said, what I produce is all still drinkable and I've still a lot to learn, and I have exceeded my own expectations. However this isn't meant to put you off buying one of you drink espresso (as I do even with what I think), it's just meant as an observation.

The Behmour should be available at some point again, there's a thread here about it, and it should cost less than the Café Gene (£329), and if you really want to start cheaply, there are people who use Popcorn machines to roast coffee as well. There are also more expensive machines though it's a big price step up from the Gene.

Green Beans do ultimately go off (some say they can better with age before getting worse) though as a guide, you probably don't want to keep them for over a year (you also don't know how long they've been on the shelf of where you bought them from unless you keep an eye on when they come on sale). Me, I keep them in the plastic bags in a tub in the garage, though I might look to store them in something more breathable in the future (at the end of the day they are stored in sacks so must be for a reason).


----------



## Ken

Thanks for your reply. Thats a reall shame you cant roast your own.Your right...they all say the Gene Cafe is good. Hunted high and low on web and nobody seems to have any. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction though.


----------



## Ken

Thank you for the benifit of your experience. Very useful indeed! Your green bean storage idea was helpful. You asked about my equipment ...

Gaggia Classic with adjusted OVP, Iberital MC2, naked PF, LM filter basket, Knock Tamper 58.38mm.


----------



## 4085

bella barista will be back in stock soon, plus they include the large chaff collector. If you intend to roast in hte garage then ring and ask for the smaller one and that will save you a bit extra. ask for claudette


----------



## lookseehear

I don't have a huge amount of roasting experience but I have roasted coffee with a popcorn popper, a heat gun / dog bowl and a Behmor.

I wanted to do this to learn and maybe to cut down on costs a bit but so far I haven't been that impressed with my results

With the popcorn popper I tended to find the roast progressed too quickly (first crack in 3.4-4 minutes) and the results weren't that even. Because of the speed it was really difficult to get the roast level you want meaning frequently they were over/under.

With the heat gun dog bowl method you can roast much larger batches but I found getting an even roast difficult and with bigger batches that meant that each bodged batch was more expensive!

The Behmor definitely makes it easier but after a few batches I'm not getting anything as good as what I can buy already roasted. I know there's a learning curve but every time a batch turns out underwhelming I end up wishing I'd bought roasted beans instead.

I'm not trying to put you off - there are some skilled roasters on here that will probably be able to help but in my experience it takes a fair amount of practice to improve your skills and practice is expensive! If you're going into it as a money saving exercise I would bear in mind that there is an investment in learning materials (beans you could ruin) at the beginning. Also remember you'll need a well ventilated space (ideally a garage) to roast in and that chaff can get messy.

Other than that go for it!


----------



## ronsil

Home roasting is not cheaper nowadays. The only reasonably priced beans are available four times a year from Bella Barista or importing a quantity from the USA (Sweet Marias). The BB Deal is excellent if you wish to learn to roast but after using them from the time BB commenced the offer, maybe 5/6 years ago, I have to say I have found they can become boring. The offer is based around the same or similar varieties with very little unusual. Don't get me wrong I am a great fan of BB & they offer a wonderful service to the roasting community. It is the place to start if you are getting into serious home roasting.

I have two Hottops & have always roasted a fair amount, perhaps 2-3 kilos a week. Its a very satisfying thing to do but for variety I do have to shop around for my 'greens'. That makes it rather more expensive to produce a quality result. I now buy in more ready roasted than I ever did.

Also it must be understood that there are now more top quality professional roasters out there who nowadays are achieving great results, e.g Union - Rave - Origen - Londinium - James Gourmet - Monmouth - Square Mile - Hasbean, to name just a few. If you find the type/style of roast you like you can purchase these in variety without waste.

Home roasting is enjoyable but you will need to be patient & prepared to wait whilst you gain experience.

A Genecafe is a good starting point for serious roasting but why not start for a few £££s with a popcorn roaster or even a secondhand IRoast to see if you enjoy the process & results.

Over the years I found the Behmor, roasting with 250 grams at a time, the simplest machine to use.

I store my greens in pillowcases contained within stacked plastic boxes with air holes in a dry cupboard.


----------



## Ken

Thank you. This has helped me to go in with my eyes open. Im keen to have a go and despite the learning curve would find it satisfying. We all make mistakes in a new venture but passing on the benifits to others cuts down on repeating mistakes.Thanks Guys. Im very gratful. I visited Bella Barista site and notice they are bundling the larger/venting chaff collecting end piece with offer of £329.00 (+pp)but out of stock at mo. Incidently there was an informative link about venting fumes through 3 Metre Aluminium Ducting (at BQ's)Im going to continue reserching roasting methods. Lets see what results







Thanks again.


----------



## painty

Ken, just to mention a book that gives a great introduction to home roasting:

Home Coffee Roasting by Kenneth Davids


----------



## Ken

Thanks painty.


----------



## Ken

Thought I'd let you know Bella Barista just sent me an email regarding when they will have Gene Cafe in stock. Its comming from Korea by ship (hopefully no neuclear war heads in there). Guess how long? 12 weeks! 3 months wow!


----------



## 4085

I understand how you feel, but if they opt for air mail delivery, the price shoots up by an amazing amount! I imported something from the States recently, and the postage cost me $175


----------



## Ken

Phew! There seems to be only two UK dealers...is that your understanding?


----------



## Ken

Just found another dealer in Gene Cafe roasters called

*Andronicas Coffee Co Ltd *91-93 Great Eastern Street

Shoreditch, London EC2A 3HZ. They have them in stock.

Note the price difference: *Bella Barista *£329.00 +pp

*Andronicas Coffee *£395.00 + pp.

And BB's includes the large Chaff holder,

A's doesnt which means adding about another £60 on the price.

Phew! Quiet a difference in price huh.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

....And BB's customer care is legendary - no brainer really.


----------



## Ken

Has anyone any experience of the Roaster that Kenneth David

endorses *Gourmet Coffee Roaster *now trading under

*Nesco Coffee Roaster*?

I enclose the quote from Zach and Dani's website:-



" Kenneth Davids has personally endorsed Zach and Dani's gourmet coffeeroaster because he has experienced the difference that roasting premium Arabicabeans at home can make. Kenneth Davids wrote the following pages especially forZach & Dani's. Use them as a reference as you begin to experiment with home
​
coffee roasting."


----------



## DavidBondy

I am an ardent home roaster and have had a variety of roasters over the years. I settled on the Behmor 1600 about three years ago and it is in weekly use. I roast 2 x 350g of Old Brown Java (which I buy from Another Coffee in 2Kg bags) each week. I park the Behmor on the kitchen windowsill and open the window. Provided that you keep it clean and hoover it well, it doesn't produce too much smoke (unlike a previous one - the AlpenRoast - which, even when used in the garage with the door open, prompted my neighbour to call the fire brigade!). I hope that they become available again soon .....

I keep the beans in their foil bags until I need to open them and then decant them into breakfast cereal tupperware type boxes. I keep a log of my roasts so that I can be consistent. I would never go back to buying pre-roasted beans.


----------



## 4085

The argument for the Behmor not being able to keep up with 3 CE changes in 3 years does not wash I am afraid. Other manufacturers have managed it ok. I suspect the truth is the UK market is not important enough to have to make the changes. Bearing in mind that the majority (I suspect, no proof at all) of home roasters simply want to turn a machine on, without having to spend several hundred pounds in extra software and boards and mods to make it better. In that case, the Gene CAfe wins hands down. Even if you do the very simple one or two stage modifications, the only parts you need are a dimmer switch with a home made sync shield, and a modicum of electrical knowledge. Modded, the Gene will perform along with the best of them.

Personally, I like me, a heat control and a time control without the need for data coming from additional software. This is the reason that I have not bought a Hottop. In its standard state, in my view it does not match the Gene, once modded it no doubt gives you the ability to tweek away, but by now, you are £1000 plus


----------



## Ken

Ive looked into the Behmor, I-roast 2, Gene Cafe and Nesco Coffee Roaster and guess what, I cant find one UK supplier that has any of these in. All are waiting for deliveries within the next few months. (one had Gene Cafe but price was really steep) Guess I'll have to move to USA. sigh!


----------



## ronsil

or keep your eye open for a good pre-owned, Here,Ebay or Gumtree. GCs do crop up.


----------



## Ken

Hi Guys.

Just to let you know as of 30/04/13 2.00pm Bella Barista has 7 *Gene Cafe roasters *in stock.

Ive orderd one Phew! Claudette said they are flying out. She had a number shipped by plane (this stock)

The rest are in on there way by ship and will arrive about 10 weeks time.

The GC's cost is £329.00 + pp (£7.99 next day). It also has the large Chaff collecter which

is brill'. Ive trawled the Internet and this is the best deal around not to mention the

excellent service I've recieved. (Oh, and they give you 1Kg of green beans to start you off)

So if you want one KNOW get on that phone. Wish you well.

Link enclosed www.bellabarista.co.uk


----------



## Geordie Boy

Ken, I you haven't already, you might want to consider getting the latest green bean bulk buy offer from BB as they don't tend to be available very long (£71.95 for 10kg). It'll give you lots of green beans to practice on as 1kg won't last very long.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Bella Barista's green bean deal is stonking good value. Don't think there is a better deal out there.


----------



## Ken

Thanks Guys.

Just orderd your suggestion at Bella Barista's (now I'm skint) Any experts to advise me how to proceed with Cafe Gene? I'll have it tomorrow so H.E.L.P. Whats the best way of storing these beans now that I've orderd them. I just downloaded roasting profile forms. ANY ADVICE WOULD BE SOOO WELCOMED.


----------



## Geordie Boy

There's lots of roasting info on the Coffeetime website. As for storing beans, I just keep them in the plastic bags in the garage though others keep them in pillowcases (I guess you need to be careful to get the right ones such that they don't taint the coffee).


----------



## painty

Something you hardly ever see mentioned, but you can get some really good results just roasting in the oven, as long as it goes up to 260 degrees C.


----------



## 4085

And you set fire to it with the chaff and when you open the door f course the smell stays insides!


----------



## painty

^







well I never managed to set light to anything, but yes the smoke did hang around even with the extractor hood going full pelt


----------



## 4085

Painty, there is a reason why roasters cost money. They need to be turned which even the basic hand models do from 200 years ago. Yes, you can chuck them in the oven, put them in a pan and use a flamethrower or any one of a dozen other whacky methods, but you are just kidding yourself if you think the results are decent!


----------



## painty

Well I guess fan oven roasting is mostly air-roasting so reducing the need to agitate. The only inconsistency was that the heat profile within the oven isn't 100% even, so the middle beans end up darker than the edges. And it can be difficult to judge colour through the window.

But no, I was chuffed to bits with the oven roasts done regularly for about 6 months and would have continued with it, had I not moved somewhere that didn't have a hot enough oven..


----------



## 4085

Painty, if you re read what you have said to me, you will agree then that oven roasting, like all the other budget methods are pants! If the only inconsistency was the heat profile you mention, then just how many more do you need? You do not stir to agitate, you stir to distribute the beans so that they roast evenly, which is why all proper roasters follow this method. I am sure if you managed to have a few goes on a home roaster you would see that these alternate methods do not work!


----------



## ronsil

A simple way during the Summer (?) months is to hand rotate a perforated drum on a BBQ. Simple with very good. if inconsistent, results.

A very favoured method in the USA. I'm afraid oven roasting just doesn't cut it


----------



## Ken

Hi Guys.

Recieved GC today. Good service from Bella Barista. Thanks Geordie Boy for your help.


----------



## painty

ronsil said:


> A simple way during the Summer (?) months is to hand rotate a perforated drum on a BBQ. Simple with very good. if inconsistent, results.
> 
> A very favoured method in the USA. I'm afraid oven roasting just doesn't cut it





dfk41 said:


> Painty, if you re read what you have said to me, you will agree then that oven roasting, like all the other budget methods are pants! If the only inconsistency was the heat profile you mention, then just how many more do you need? You do not stir to agitate, you stir to distribute the beans so that they roast evenly, which is why all proper roasters follow this method. I am sure if you managed to have a few goes on a home roaster you would see that these alternate methods do not work!


Well I'm sorry to hear that you didn't have any luck with oven roasting (I'm assuming you've tried it?), but can assure you I got highly drinkable results on all but a couple of occasions. (Having previously tried the dogbowl/heatgun, stovetop, and popcorn popper methods, I do know what a badly roasted blend tastes like!) Even though there was a certain amount of variability in roast within each batch, it was within the usual roasting range. In fact as you will know, some roasters mix two different roast levels within a blend to add variety and depth. Clearly it doesn't offer the same degree of control over the process as a (modified) homeroaster, but once the right temperature is found, it is repeatable.

Congrats on your purchase, Ken, look forward to hearing how it goes.


----------



## Ken

Hi Guys.

Have now got 10 kg of green beens from Bella Baresta. Ive just finished the venting for Gene Cafe due to smoke issues. If anybody is interested Ive bought a galvanised reducer (thats from GC's chaff collecter Dia of 80mm to 100mm dia of Flexi ducting. This method is cheaper than 80mm ducting, sturdier and fits like a glove.The reducer is £3.58 + pp at http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100mm-x-80mm-Galv-Taper-Ducting-Hydroponics-Ventilation-/380040412054 The 100mm x 4mtr length of ducting at Wickes £6.99 inc.

If you want more info this is where it came from:http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/gene-cafe-duct-reducer-for-large-chaff-collector.

It looks very professional. [email protected] tried it yet but at least they wont be too much smoke.


----------



## Ken

Sorry. I thought I removed this image. Dont know how to.


----------



## Ken

Hi All.

Would be interested in your roasting profiles for CG.

Just did first roast. Tried to follow roasting profile from *Bella Barista*. Heard FC then just watched the colour of the bean. I didnt intend too but I think I accidently got a dark roast- very dark brown, oil on skin and smoke. Thought I mucked it up! Did an emergency stop took canister out which was emmitting smoke (got that lot in the kitchen) I thought I'd burnt them. So cut open bean to examine, looked roasted through if a bit dark. Was going to allow 24 hrs for degassing but read in *Ken Davids *book that you can try them immediately. So I dialed in grinder and had my first ever home roasted coffee and you know what? It was the best coffee Ive ever had. I kid you not. What a fluke! I now know I like Dark Roasts. My problem now is how due I duplicate this? Im keeping samples of the beans for colour profiles. Creating this Dark roast was very much an happy accident.

In this first roast ive learned a lot from my mistakes. Ive seen the areas to improve in technique. I will get there...with some set backs.

So I say to all us new roasters, roll your sleeves up, make the mistakes, and learn from them. We are in for a real treat.

Incidently the beans were *El salvador SHG from the Las Lajas* estate.

Oh, I forgott to mention, I oderd 10kg of greens from *Bella barista. *They made a mistake in the delivery. They apologised and sent them next day delivery and as a goodwill gesture gave me 1Kg of Indian Monsoon Malabar. NOW THATS SERVICE!


----------



## glevum

Did your roast have mega crema ken?


----------



## 4085

Ken

have a look at this lik

https://creator.zoho.com/davec_coffeetime/coffeetime-shared-roasting-log/#View:Roast_Log_Information_List_View_detailed

you will find a lot of data in there that might help you. I have used a GC for many years now and am quite comfy with it. You need to decide what heat to apply to the bean. the data will help you there. Generically, beans from the same country all roast in a similar way (tongue in cheek!). To get you started do not worry too much about profiles and ramping or decreasing the temperature. just watch your roast. Listen for first crack then decide visually and by how much smoke and smell when to double press the button to begin the cooling. remember, that with the GC the roast will continue for 60 seconds or so, therefore you need to kill the roast before your ideal point. I rarely get the oils that are so revered by many, and mine tastes ok normally!


----------



## Ken

Hey Guys.

Always amazed at support. Thanks a lot. Crema was excellent but didnt last as long as other beans. The taste was really good. I got caramel mouthfeel was sweet rather than bright. But for me it was the smokey cigar taste that lingerd in the mouth-that was the highlight. Does that make sense? Thanks senior member for the link. I did find all the talk of ramping complicated in practice but think thats down to my inexperience.

I would be interested in 'seasoned vetran's' of roasting to help with their tips.


----------



## ronsil

You'll find a lot of information on those old roasting logs but initially try one thing at a time & don't get too complicated.

A very good early step is to try to lengthen the roast between first & second crack. After a few roasts you will learn when to expect first crack. Just before first starts lower the temperature just enough to keep it rising but not too much to allow it to stall. 3 to 3.5 minutes between cracks is a good place to be for starters. Then taste your beans for what suits you best.

When I had a Gene I was always sure to remove the drum before completion of cooling cycle & cool the beans remotely in a sieve with a cold draught of air. Remember to always do this as quickly as possible & return the drum to the machine to complete the cooling cycle & allow the drum & electronics to cool down.


----------



## Geordie Boy

I too do an emergency dump and use a metal colander with a pan oil anti-splatter wire mesh on top to seal it, then use a hair-dryer on a cool setting to blast the air on the beans. The only problem is that any chaff can fly all over the place if the seal isn't perfect however it works fantastically at cooling the beans within minutes. As Ron states, you must put the drum back in the Gene as quick as possible once you've dumped the beans and complete a natural cooling cycle to help cool the Gene.

I used to do the slow rise ramp profile suggestion from BB however it is very difficult to know what affect each profile has unless you do back to back comparisons, and with the quantity of beans I buy, that's quite difficult as I'd run out just playing with variables.

I did however do the cupping course at Has Bean earlier in the year and they demonstrated the impact of different roast profiles for a particular bean by letting us cup a coffee which had around 5 different types of roast. What was noted was that the profile that ramped the temperature slowly muted some of the flavour against the coffee with the quicker temperature ramp, therefore since then I've ramped up the temperature as quick as possible (though if I ever get a coffee that I find too funky, I'll try a slower ramp to see if it calms downs a bit). I've also talked to a professional roaster about the Gene (as I know they started originally with one) to gauge their view on what they thought about its profile and how fast it can get upto temperature, and they kind of agreed with what I was suggesting about it not being able to bring out all the bean's potential intensity. In fact, their view now is that the Gene is better for brewed coffee than espresso.


----------



## painty

dfk41 said:


> Ken
> 
> have a look at this lik
> 
> https://creator.zoho.com/davec_coffeetime/coffeetime-shared-roasting-log/#View:Roast_Log_Information_List_View_detailed


Off the topic, does Dave C still do work for BellaBarista?


----------



## 4085

Yep, when he is not being grumpy!


----------



## painty

Lol, he's not a member here then I take it!


----------



## 4085

I hope not! Nah, he hates forums with avengeance


----------



## reneb

Is he on coffeegeek as davecuk?


----------



## ronsil

reneb said:


> Is he on coffeegeek as davecuk?


Yes that's him.

BTW I am wondering where this thread is going. Maybe it does not belong in the New members Section?


----------



## odox

Some great advice on this thread, thanks for sharing


----------



## Ken

Well its been 5 weeks and eight roasts so far with *Geni Café*.

The beans I've roasted are El Salvador SHC EP Las Lajas, Monsoon Malabar, Ethiopian Yirgachef 2, Australian Basalt Blue and Costa Rica SHB Taraazu. My hearings not brilliant so went by colour and looks rather than sound of cracks. What have I learned from my small amount of roasts? I've got so much to learn for one thing. Discovered the difference in tastes between Med Roast and Dark. (Loved the dark roast with slight oil on the skins) it took longer to roast Ausralian Basalt but you can taste the volcanic soil&#8230;amazing.

I just love roasting every week and trying out the different beans. Got another 7 to go in this batch from *BB*. People are always amazed that I actually roast coffee beans. My coffee drinking friends drop in to try the latest. I'm learning how to taste. It's a great experience. I'm impressed that you can actually taste the environment the bean has grown in.

Im very pleased with the *GC* has been easy to use. I use a basic roasting profile (from of this forum).

I know you guys have been doing this for years so I appreciate all the help I've received as a newby. THANKS ALL. You have helped me to see how roasting coffee opens up a new world. (But so much to learn)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Nice one Ken - good feedback for the Gene.


----------



## ronsil

Thats great news Ken. So glad you are enjoying the 'Home Roasters' world.

Absolutely right you learn so much more from your own roasted beans.

I see you now like the darker side of things.

Do be sure to try some post roast blends.

Another thing to try is to roast a bean that you enjoy as a medium roast & blend the same bean with its self taken to a darker roast. Can produce some beautiful creamy results with milk.

AS you've discovered there is no mystique in roasting, just a lot of love & care.


----------



## Ken

Thanks Guys.

What post roast blends would you suggest Ron?

Just tried Med roast then same bean Dark roast. Found crema as you said but the taste

difference is pronounced as expected. The MR was alot more lively bitter sweet, and floral

whereas the DR (oiley skin) was beautifully 'smokey caramel' pungent i think is the term.

But..yep.. Im definetly into DRoasts. Are you into the 'dark side' Ron? Any suggested profiles?

Are there any tips for blending beans?

Although inexperienced I found Bella Baristas beans excellent quality. One of you guys

(sorry cant remember who at time of writing) suggested reading *Ken Davids *book *Home*

*
Coffee roasting*. Thank you for that tip. Such an educational coffee book. Learned a lot.


----------



## Ken

Just re read your suggestion...Sorry got wrong end of the stick about blending same bean. Will give it a go!


----------



## Ken

Just wondering...I live in the South West, Tiverton area. ( Cant miss me..thats where you see clouds of smoke ascending from roasting  Anybody live nearby?


----------



## ronsil

My preference has always been towards darker roasts with strong flavours. I'm afraid I'm not one for the flowers & lighter soft fruits.

I like smokey - nutty - pungent - dark chocolate - black cherry - tobacco even - earthy. Any of those as a base for a blend together with raspberry,strawberry,orange & banana type fruits.

A good blend can be found using Monsooned Malabar together with a sweet Brazil or some of the El Salvadors.

Regarding profiles for the Gene. I had one for about 4 years starting in 2007. In its 'off the shelf' condition as purchased it is very difficult to obtain repeat roasts using a profile. It has to be seat of pants style using time, colour; look & smell each time you roast the same bean. Temps as indicated in the panel are not really all that accurate as the readings come from the exit chute & not within the bean mass where it should be. To position a probe or TC in the beans some people have drilled through the drive shaft to get it into the beans.

Without mods, keep it simple. Use the parameters I have suggested & don't worry about it. The Machine is very capable of producing some very nice roasts & a great learning tool going into coffee appreciation. Without doubt the Gene is the best of the reasonably priced roasters currently available in the UK.

For the future 'upgradeitis' the next step up would be the Hottop


----------



## Tim

I used to live in Kingsbridge (18 years), but now I'm further up the south coast - Portsmouth direction.


----------



## Ken

Thanks Ronsil. I have a similar pallet to you. THOSE are the tastes I love. Nutty ,cigar taste mmm! I will give your blend a go.


----------



## JCF

Hello Ken. It all depends on how much you want to Roast. Is it for your own consumption or our you going to sell the roasted beans ? Fresh Roast and Grounded Coffee is always best, although Roasted beans packaged properly will be ok for a while. As far as storing Green Coffee for long periods of time well,,,,the Fresher Green or Roasted Coffee is the better the taste, unlike WINE, GOOD LUCK !


----------



## denwol

Hi,

I roast with a FZ-RR 700 Baby Roaster.

Really easy and cheap and quite rewarding.

Hope that helps.


----------

